

Statistics With Julia: The Basics - jjames
http://www.statalgo.com/2012/04/04/statistics-with-julia-the-basics/

======
dfc
I am tempted to flag this post simply because the css/javascript+mathjax
interaction is so awful on that page.

Not to mention a "proud ubuntu user" who sets the default font to a Microsoft
cleartype font.

~~~
hnwh
not to mention that it doesn't talk ONE BIT about statistics..

~~~
joshu
Or programming.

~~~
statalgo
Thanks for the feedback. This is part of a series of posts. The next post will
review some basic linear algebra, and then I'll start showing some statistical
analysis with Julia.

